# Rejoining Donor Conception Network



## Capricorn40 (Aug 21, 2020)

I am a mum to a 10 month sperm donor conceived child from IVF. I live in West Midlands. I don't know anyone in my area that has done this. I only seem to meet women online who have done this. I joined a few ******** groups on and off after being told about them by a fertility nurse I know after my son was born. I also joined the DCN. I find the DCN a bit expensive to join. But, at least I found out you can monthly installments. But, also I found the meet ups were the other side of region and I haven't got a car. and the forum seemed very quiet. So, I never bothered rejoining. However, the ******** groups seem really nasty. The women on there say things like they want a child but, wouldn't be prepared to put there child first and want one but want to continue living there life before being pregnant. I have blocked a few on there because I don't like there ethics. I do think that some people should not have children and small amount of women on there shouldn't by what they say. I never say this because I know it will cause offensive The admin have a go at you if say anything that is of different perspective. Strangely enough there is one women (must have issues) who has a cheap plastic looking doll and claims this is her donor conceived child and goes mad if anyone says otherwise. Again, I never said anything. The people on here seem a bit more down to earth so might understand more. I have deleted my account because I just like those groups. I left the group twice. Its just a shame I can't meet anyone who has been through similar in my area. I am just asking if people in my situation would rejoin or just not bother and of they have had similar experiences with ********


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

We have donor egg twins I’m always happy to chat if you want to it’s a hard journey be it donor eggs or donor sperm your not alone ever please reach out xxx


----------



## Capricorn40 (Aug 21, 2020)

Thank you for the response. It restored some of my faith in people you talk to online. I think finding the ******** I expected a bit too much from them in finding people in similar experiences. My son was born in 2019 same as your twins. Going through fertility treatment can long journey for most people.


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

It’s nice to have a connection whatever pm meet can exchange details your not alone ♥


----------



## Capricorn40 (Aug 21, 2020)

Thank you, I overwhelmed by your response. I will take you up on it.


----------



## Anenome (Oct 18, 2019)

Hi,

I am a parent of 14 year old donor conceived twins and am a member of the DCN.  Since COVID, the DCN have moved all their local groups online and have now added loads more online meet ups which could be helpful for you to meet and talk to others?  It means loads more groups to join without having to travel!

They also have their telling and talking workshops online as well.  Regarding payment, monthly instalments could be easier and they also have a concessions for those that are struggling financially.

The Forum is now much more lively due to COVID and more people online.  Personally, I think you and your child will get more out of DCN than many of the Social Media groups.  That being said, there are some great ******** groups and you can do both! 

Happy to talk any time!

A xx


----------

